# New cabin build



## Cudos (Sep 29, 2009)

Thought I'd post a couple pics of our cabin build in progress. She'll be about 1200 sq feet (including loft) We're only a couple days away from the roof install then will be installing our new PE super step top.


























Just in time with the stove too! she's getting nippy.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 29, 2009)

Great! Let us know when you are ready for visitors.  That looks good. Congratulations.


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks nice!


----------



## dvellone (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful cabin!


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 30, 2009)

very nice cabin. wish i was building one myself.


----------



## bfunk13 (Oct 1, 2009)

Very nice!
I am jealous.


----------



## maplewood (Oct 1, 2009)

Great views.  Looks isolated - how close to neighbours?
Peaceful porch, warm cabin, setting sun - you could do a Mastercard commercial.
Happy burning.


----------



## Cudos (Oct 19, 2010)

She's finally finished!!


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 19, 2010)

That sure is a beautiful cabin.  What type of foundation did you use? May you and your family have many years and many happy times there.  Let us know how the stove heats her up.


----------



## Cudos (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi and Thank-You,

We used a floating foundation, gravel bed with railroad ties. Insulated crawl space with vapor barrier. A high water table , other wise we may have opted for pilings but would have had to go down very deep. So far so good though. Our PE Super 27 keeps her very very toasty even at -25 c, sometimes too toasty lol. Looking forward to some winter time fun now.

Cheers,


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 19, 2010)

Very pretty cabin.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 19, 2010)

Cudos, I thought that would end up looking pretty nice....and it is even better than I thought. Congratulations to you.


----------



## 70marlin (Oct 21, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## pen (Oct 21, 2010)

That looks wonderful.  Well done.

I'm betting that chimney gets cleaned from the bottom up

pen


----------



## wood spliter (Oct 22, 2010)

Looks beautiful. You guys have some big deer up there.


----------



## geardoc (Oct 23, 2010)

Cudos said:
			
		

> She's finally finished!!



This is my dream house!


----------



## Cudos (Dec 6, 2010)

Went out to the cabin this past weekend to relax. Thought I'd share a couple pics of our toasty warm cabin. Of course my better half just had to put up a Christmas  tree (-:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 6, 2010)

Cudos, that must give you much satisfaction. A beautiful job well done.


----------



## Cudos (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Dennis, it does hit the spot for sure, especially when its -25c and frosty and the warmth from the wood stove just feels so good. There is something very satisfying  when walking inside a cabin heated with wood. We look forward in trying to get there every weekend.

Cheers,


----------



## Freeheat (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm very envous of you . I don't think it could get any better. What a beautiful home!


----------



## Freeheat (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm very envous of you . I don't think it could get any better. What a beautiful home!


----------



## 70marlin (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice place, well done!


----------



## muncybob (Dec 7, 2010)

Really nice!! It must be hard to leave that place after "relaxing".


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 7, 2010)

Very well done!  What will you be doing there- hunting, fishing, sledding, juss chillin?


----------



## Cudos (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks all, 

Yes it is hard to leave after wards. Ice fishing, sledding, snow shoeing are a blast. We are lake side so access is easy. Sledding to the local pub across the lake is a must (-:, ice fishing and knowing that toasty looking cabin is just waiting for you is great!


----------



## northwinds (Dec 8, 2010)

It's postcard perfect.  And a pub across the lake.  You've got a slice of heaven there.


----------

